# Deutschlands soap-girl 2011 - das finale!



## Walt (4 Juli 2011)

*DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2011 – DAS FINALE*

Folgende 18 Darstellerinnen die in deutschen Soaps mitspielen, bwz. im Jahr 2011 in Saops mitgespielt haben, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2011 qualifiziert:

Reihenfolge alphabetisch nach Vornamen (in Klammern Rollenname)

Arissa Ferkic (Lina Klausen) – Hanna folge deinem Herzen

Birte Glang (Heidi Danne) – Unter uns

Fiona Erdmann (Jessica Kramer) – Anna und die Liebe

Janina Flieger (Vanessa Meyer) – Lena-Liebe meines Lebens

Janina Uhse (Jasmin Nowak) – GZSZ

Jasmin Lord (Rebecca von Lahnstein) – Verbotene Liebe

Jeanette Biedermann ( Anna Polauke) – Anna und die Liebe)

Jessica Ginkel (Lena Sander) – Lena-Liebe meines Lebens

Joy Lee Juana Abiola (Michelle „Micky Funk“) – Unter uns

Miriam Lahnstein (Tanja von Lahnstein) – Verbotene Liebe

Renée Weibel (Helena von Lahnstein) – Verbotene Liebe

Romina Becks (Miriam Pesch) – Verbotene Liebe

Sarah Bogen (Lilli Mattern) – Unter uns

Sila Sahin (Ayla Özgul) – GZSZ

Susan Sideropoulos (Verena Koch) – GZSZ

Theresa Underberg (Lydia von Lahnstein) – Verbotene Liebe

Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland) – Unter uns

Verena Zimmermann (Nico von Lahnstein) – Verbotene Liebe

*Bitte stimmt ab! *Die Umfrage schließt kurz Weihnachten.

*Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht.*

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wieder die dringende Bitte an einem Admin, diesen Umfrage unter der Rubrik "Umfragen" oben anzupinnen, damit diese nicht untergeht.

Danke!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Quick Nick (4 Juli 2011)

meine Stimme geht an Janina Uhse


----------



## Walt (4 Juli 2011)

Und hier noch ein Hinweis:

Die knusprige Verena Zimmermann heißt jetzt VERENA BONATO!


----------



## Walt (4 Juli 2011)

Danke fürs anpinnen!

Gruß Walt


----------



## neman64 (4 Juli 2011)

Ganz klar Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## solefun (4 Juli 2011)

Schwierige Wahl zwischen Jasmin, Miriam und Verena. Dann mal Miriam, ist auch nicht mehr ganz so jung.


----------



## Walt (25 Juli 2011)

Ganz erstaunlich, die diesjährige Soap-Girl-Umfrage. Theresa Underberg wird anscheinend sehr schmerzlich vermisst. Obwohl sie nicht mehr bei VL mitspielt, liegt sie in diesem Jahr klar vor Jeanette Biedermann, mit der sie sich in den vergangenen beiden Jahren ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen lieferte.
Nach ihren naked-pics verwundert die Führung von Sila Sahin nicht. Bin gespannt, ob Jessica Ginkel und Sarah Bogen noch ins geschehen eingreifen können oder sich eine andere nach vorne schiebt.

Ach übrigens: Wäre toll, wenn ihr Pics von euren Favoritinnen posten würdet.
Danke im Voraus!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Anakin (1 Aug. 2011)

Meine Stimme geht an Janina Uhse


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2011)

So hier mal Bilder aller Kandidatinnen!

Arissa Ferkic: http://content1.promiflash.de/article-images/w500/arissa-spielte-bei-unter-uns-die-rolle-der-silke-seebach.jpg

Birte Glang: http://http://asset2.modelmanagement.com/mm-eyJ0Ijp7InIiOnsibCI6/IjUyOCIsImgiOiI2MDAi/fSwidyI6eyJ0eCI6IkJp/cnRlIEdsYW5nXG5tb2Rl/bG1hbmFnZW1lbnQuY29t/XC9tb2RlbFwvYmlydGUt/Z2xhbmciLCJ0eG8iOnsi/bCI6IjQxNCIsImgiOiI2/MDAifX0sIjAiOnsidyI6/eyJsZyI6IjEiLCJsZ2gi/OiIxNjAiLCJsZ2ciOiJm/In19fSwiaWQiOiJpMzgw/NTgwIiwiZiI6ImpwZyJ9.jpg

Fiona Erdmann: http://www.stud-center.com/wallpaper/fiona-erdmann/fiona-erdmann-8893.jpg

Janina Flieger: http://www.presse-partner.de/imgserver/presse-partner/images/8000/8200/8254/picture8254.jpg


Janina Uhse: http://www.gzsz-wiki.de/images/archive/5/57/20100304171501!Janina_Uhse.jpg

Jasmin Lord: http://prominent24.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/verbotene_liebe_jasmin_lord.jpg

Jeanette Biedermann: http://http://imgusr.celebscentral.net/images/users/21299/200909/Jeanette_Biedermann%7Cjbblktopc01.jpg

Jessica Ginkel: http://content4.promiflash.de/article-images/w500/GTR5cUMsJ0.jpg

Joy Lee Juana Abiola: http://www.uu-fanclub.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/joy.jpg

Miriam Lahnstein: http://http://www.top-models.com/pics/pics-large/Miriam-Lahnstein-29212.jpg


Renée Weibel: http://www.uux.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/IMG_4077.jpg

Romina Becks: http://www.zeusbox.com/wallpapers/romina_becks_romina02-1440x900.jpg

Sarah Bogen: http://content4.promiflash.de/article-images/w500/unter-uns-sarah-bogen-vor-den-autogrammkarten.jpg

Sila Sahin: http://www.deutsch-tuerkische-nachrichten.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/5058866097_c4401d6336_o-600x473.jpg

Susan Sideropoulos: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-QK8XeB3Joo4/TWv3Ca_2cTI/AAAAAAAAA3Q/8RESHanLuIg/s1600/Susan%2BSideropoulos__004.jpg

http://www.monstersandcritics.de/downloads/downloads/articles2/70535/article_images/image3_1206735449.jpghttp://http://www.daserste.de/cmspix/desktop/23092009451440.jpghttp://www.daserste.de/cmspix/desktop/23092009451440.jpghttp://http://www.daserste.de/cmspix/desktop/23092009451440.jpg


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2011)

Theresa Underberg: http://www.monstersandcritics.de/downloads/downloads/articles2/70535/article_images/image3_1206735449.jpg


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2011)




----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2011)

Verena Zimmernann


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2011)

Birte Glang:


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2011)

Jeanette Biedermann:


----------



## Walt (5 Okt. 2011)

Miriram Lahnstein:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Janina Flieger:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Arissa Ferkic:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Fiona Erdmann:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Fiona Erdmann:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Jasmin Lord:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Jessica Ginkel:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Joy Lee Juana Abiola:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Renée Weibel: *Bild auf Wunsch von Frau Weibel entfernt*


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Romina Becks:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Sarah Bogen:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Sila Sahin:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Susan Sideropoulos:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Theresa Underberg:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Janina Uhse:


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Übrigens: Das ist Valea Scalabrino!


Walt schrieb:


>


----------



## Walt (6 Okt. 2011)

Ist Valea nicht besonders süß?


----------



## Walt (7 Nov. 2011)

Auf gehts zum Enndspurt, nur noch 39 Tage!

Im Moment führt 

Sarah Bogen (51 Stimmen) vor
Sila Sahin (46 Stimmen) und
Theresa Underberg (40 Stimmen)

LG Walt


----------



## Walt (7 Nov. 2011)

Walt schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein Hinweis:
> 
> Die knusprige Verena Zimmermann heißt jetzt VERENA BONATO!



Verena Bonato hat bekannt gegeben, dass sie wieder unter ihrem Mädchennamen Verena Zimmermann auftritt. Ihrer Ehe geht es aber gut.

Gruß 
Walt


----------



## Role68 (13 Nov. 2011)

Natürlich Janina Uhse. Nicht nur super süß, sondern auch noch total liebenswert


----------



## Walt (28 Nov. 2011)

*ENDSPURT! Nur noch 19 Tage bis zur Entscheidung!*

*Auf gehts zum Endspurt! cb-spray88

Nur noch knapp 19 Tage, dann steht "Deutschlands-SOAP-GIRL 2011" fest:WOW:. Noch habt Ihr die Chance, hier abzustimmen:thumbup:.

Im Moment führt Sarah Bogen mit 59 Stimmen :WOW:vor Sila Sahin 51 Stimmen und Jessica Ginkel 49 Stimmen. 

Nichts ist entschieden! Es bleibt spannend!

Also: Mitmachen!!!cb-spray88*

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (12 Dez. 2011)

*ENDSPURT - SCHNELL NOCH VOTEN! Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2011?*

Endspurt! nur noch 3 1/2 Tage? Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2011?


----------



## Walt (14 Dez. 2011)

*Auf gehts! Nur noch 34 Stunden - voten für Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2011.*

Sarah Bogen führt ganz knapp 62 : 56 Stimmen vor Sila Sahin! Auch noch Chancen für Jessica Ginkel (52 Stimmen).

Macht schnell noch mit. Abstimmen! Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2011!


----------



## Walt (16 Dez. 2011)

*Sarah Bogen ist Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2011!*

Ganz knapp ist Sarah Bogen Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2011 geworden:

Mit 62 Stimmen siegt Sarah Bogen vor

Sila Sahin = 60 Stimmen 

und 

Jessica Ginkel = 52 Stimmen.

Das ist unsere Siegerin, SARAH BOGEN, Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2011:


----------



## Walt (16 Dez. 2011)

Danke an alle fürs mitmachen!


----------

